# morocco not at any price?



## whistlinggypsy

Planning our winter destination as Morocco this year we have come across a major stumbling block and that is ferry costs from mainland Spain to Morocco 

After receiving some information from Ray (Detourer) we have found that the cost of the ferry from Algeciras to Ceuta (our preferred route) could be as high as €600 and too us that is a exorbitant charge for a short crossing. 

There is a slightly cheaper crossing from Tarifa to Tangier but Ray said it was a lot more hassle entering via this route. 

Has anyone got any more information or recently booked a crossing online with any of the ferry companies, the cheapest i have found so far is €369 but that was to Tangier's. 

Bob


----------



## kijana

Hi Bob

When we were down near Cadiz earlier this year we met 2 couples who'd crossed from Algeciras to Ceuta for about €120 return each (one big Hymer & one RV). They bought the tickets from agents near Algeciras.

But if you really want cheap see this link.

Like most prices, it clearly pays to shop around!

We would very much like to go to Morocco in our RV but are held back because of our dog. . .

Have fun!

Bruce


----------



## Detourer

Just to clarify.......

That 600 euro [was in fact 645] was NOT a quote from us but a price we saw paid, last week, by an RV......... Internet quotes direct with the oporators can show 500 euro for a motorhome.

There are some promo's to be had, but you need to be down there/here and find the agent, as not all will have those offers.

Be aware of very cheap quotes. Some agents sell "Ceuta Resident" tickets that may have a face value of 30 - 45 euro. OK as long as the check-in does not notice, particulaly on the way back.....then they have got you for using the ticket.....result?...re-imberse outward, pay return...and add "fine".

On a recent trip, after paying full price, I noticed that we were in fact given these tickets......My own was a "Day Return!!!"........This was of course sorted..............but we knew who to shout at 

..


----------



## 107990

I was down there in about march. I had heard that the price was between 3 and 4 hundred euro. One day i was driving from Marbella round to Tarifa and stopped at the big hotel/resturant just after the 2nd (and last) gibraltar turn off. There is a petrol station there with an office that sells tickets for the ferries. I asked just out of curiosity and the chap offered me a return for just under a hundred euro. It was to Tangier so not a Ceuta resident ticket. If i had had time i would of gone. As it is, i will probably go over in January.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi Ray, i understand what you are saying about being there in person and looking for the best quoted price so using your info which is the best way to obtain a fair price (and legal) and we will look around when we eventually get down there.

At the port ticket offices, or one of the many roadside ticket agents, or even online, or by a direct phone call.

kijana, i saw that post recently and i will take Ray's advice and steer clear of them as i do not wish to have to pay out more money + a fine if you get collared when you are returning.

Bob


----------



## Detourer

It is possible for a resident of Ceuta to get ferry tickets cheap for any of the sailing routes ......... i.e Tangier, Taffifa, Malilla, Malaga etc and/or combinations of destinations.........

I am going to Ceuta next week [xmas shopping] an will take a cheap ticket if offered.

Just check if going in a vehicle solo and it _may_ work out expensive.

.


----------



## 107990

Could someone tell me why it is perceived to be less hassle to go into Ceuta and then cross the land border into Morocco. I recall reading not so long ago that this was one of the worst frontiers in the world with the spanish army actually taking potshots at the africans who were trying to scale the fences. Why not go straight into Tangier ?


----------



## Rapide561

*Morocco ferry*

Bob

Thi is not a ferry line I am familiar with, but you could try companies like

www.aferry.to and so on.

Russell

I take it Tesco don't have a branch in Morocco!


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Russell as usual your a gem, this is the cost of a crossing booked online with Acciona, (see below) the best yet. The trouble with this company it's the one that left hundreds of us stranded at Bilbao last March and would have cost me an extra £260 to get home.

I did get all my extra costs back including meals but only after contacting them directly at their Madrid head office. C&CC whom we booked with did not want to know (to their eternal shame).

NO unfortunately Russell as far as i know Tesco has not got a store in Morocco but maybe Ray know's better.

What's your thoughts about this company Ray are they any good, i must admit our outward crossing from Portsmouth with them to Bilbao in 2006 was great, just a pity they abandoned us without notice or reason.

Route 1 - Route Details

Route 1 : Algeciras to Ceuta
Departure Date/Time:	Thu 17 January 2008 at 1100
Arrival Date/Time:	Thu 17 January 2008 at 1145
Passengers: 2 Adults
Transport: Motorhome
Accommodation:	2 of Standard Seat
Fare Type:	PRFRRFR
NOTE: This ticket cannot be amended or cancelled once booked.

Route 2 - Route Details

Route 2 : Ceuta to Algeciras
Departure Date/Time:	Thu 14 February 2008 at 1030
Arrival Date/Time:	Thu 14 February 2008 at 1115
Passengers: 2 Adults
Transport: Motorhome
Accommodation:	2 of Standard Seat
Fare Type:	PRFRRFR
NOTE: This ticket cannot be amended or cancelled once booked.

*The total price of your tickets will be 199.00 EUR* 
*

Bob*


----------



## Rapide561

*Trans Med*

Hi Bob

Tras-Med is, I think, the largest shipping firm in Spain. There was much speculation about why they walked away from Pompey, but I believe it was due to a shortage of ships. The ship used on the Pompey service was deployed elsewhere.

Russell

Pay by credit card of course if you have any concerns.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Russell, yes i know how large Trans-Med is maybe that's the problem, they have a contractual duty to supply ferry crossings to all the Spanish isle's by the Spanish Government and that is what fired up the departure from Pompey.

You say pay with credit card, well 95% of all our dealings are done in this way we rarely use cash (tesco's again yippee) but our NatWest Gold Visa did not want to know anything about our problem when we arrived back home in early 2007.

Bob


----------



## chapter

hi bob 
have a look at this site http://www.ferrylines.com/ there are few options but some are in spanish 
chapter


----------



## 127106

The cheapest way to Morocco is via Tánger, drive directly to Aleciras´s harbour and get the best price. Always the cheapest are comanav or comarit. We cross twice a year and we buy the last ferry to Morocco with Comanav, the price is around 200 € Mh+ 2 pax.

f you arrive very late at Tánger, the border is very easy to cross and not much hassle, sometimes is good to pay 5 € and somebody do all the job for you. This way is the quickiest. the police do not speak another language than arab, tha´s the way the force you to pay the 5 € XD

getting out of Morocco the best and saftiest way is via Ceuta, a bit more expensive, but safer than Tánger and much less hassle than Tánger.

Un saludo
Fe

Sorry for my broken English XD


----------

